# Wiring diagram for VGA to RGBHV breakout cable?



## ps24eva

Does anyone have a Wiring diagram for VGA to RGBHV breakout cable?


----------



## justtaint

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA_connector


----------



## RalphArch

What is the color coding for H & V sync? Is H black and v white?


----------



## ThomasW

Here's one:


----------



## mark haflich

Yes. Black H (RGB five wire) or H/V (RGB four wire) and white V (RGB five wire).


----------



## A_Rival

thanks guys. I built a simple vga -> rgbhv cable with just that cable pinout from wikipedia and color matching. I don't know if all belkin cable colors are identical(on the inside) but if you're interested in seeing how the colors lined up, holler at me.


-A


----------



## rider140




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A_Rival* /forum/post/14705575
> 
> 
> thanks guys. I built a simple vga -> rgbhv cable with just that cable pinout from wikipedia and color matching. I don't know if all belkin cable colors are identical(on the inside) but if you're interested in seeing how the colors lined up, holler at me.
> 
> 
> -A



Can you send me the schema that you used please? hgs16 @ hotmail.com (without spaces), thank you for advance!


----------

